# UK Visa Apllication



## Arcievee (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi there! Me and my husband applied for general visit to UK and this is our 2nd time.
The previous application was successful for 6 months multiple entry and that time we've got an e-mail saying that:
"Your Visa has been approved and will shortly be returned to our commercial partner. This does not mean that your documents are ready to collect: Please await confirmation of this, or follow the collection instructions you have already been given.
but now
"Your application has been issued and will shortly be returned to our commercial partner. This does not mean that your documents are ready to collect: Please await confirmation of this, or follow the collection instructions you have already been given.

This is an automated response so please do not reply."
Does it mean that it is not successful this time?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The message says it's been approved.


----------



## Arcievee (Jul 23, 2014)

Got the Visa


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Arcievee said:


> Got the Visa


Of course you did


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------

